# Restless Skelly!



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I just completed my eighth pneumatic prop. It was a coffin knocker that died last year, so I decided to give it a new gig! This will be my last pneumatic this year!
I even gave the skelly a pleather lining!
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I've heard lunesta takes care of that problem.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

great job!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cool. are you going to add a skeleton arm on the rod?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

NickG...... ROFLMAO! That's exactly what I thought when I saw it.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> cool. are you going to add a skeleton arm on the rod?


Thanks everyone!
I didn't think I had an arm lying around, but just remembered I do. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

NickG said:


> I've heard lunesta takes care of that problem.


----------

